# What is wrong with my fridge?



## Pistol Slap (Jul 8, 2009)

My fridge used to work great, but now a multitude of problems have arisen with it!

1) The inside condenses water all over the ceiling and drips huge puddles onto the top shelf.
2) The door used to open and close fine, but now it won't close all the way unless I kick the bottom part. When I do open it, I have to pull really hard, and it opens with a BANG!!
3) My freezer has reverted to the Extreme Ice Age. There is snow and ice encrusted thickly on everything, and even icicles and solid chunks of ice.
4) I've noticed that the grate on the bottom has really accumulated junk, but only on one side. The other side is just fine. Could something strange be causing this?
See this image:
http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/3704/ngi4352.jpg


Any help regarding this would be appreciated.

IMPORTANT: All of the dials are still set to their 'recommended settings'. They are the same as they were when I got it, before all this started happening. So I didn't just accidentally knock one of the temperature dials.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i know little to nothing on the subject,but would suspect it is out of refrigerant gas


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The freezer is making ice so I doubt there is any trouble with refridgerant or condensor.

I suspect #1 is a direct result of #3 and #3 a result of #2.Defrosting the freezer should be your first move. Then find out why the doors do not align and/or what is blocking them from opening and closing.

#4 There is a motor down there which drives the condenser. Pull the fridge out from the wall, vaccuum the dust and sweep the floor.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

if the doors aren't closing properly the fridge will work overtime to keep everything cool .. that would mean that the freezer section would also be working too hard .. I agree with gcavan .. looks like the fridge is working fine but you need to sort out the door problem ..might be a hinge broken or a plastic part has come away from where it's supposed to be, blocking proper movement and when it does give it gives with a lot of noise.


----------

